# Edgar Allen Poe question.



## BrizieBoomtastic (Jan 28, 2008)

In my English class, we have been learning about suspense, and my teacher's main person is Edgar Allen Poe.

We are also learning a little about _him. _She said that he did something when he was living, that was very horrible... but she won't tell us. She said she needed to google the word, but is afraid that she will get arrested using the school's computer. Then, she said she is too afraid to google it at home, and then tell us because she is afraid she will get arrested for telling us..

What is so bad that she can't tell us?

I AM DYING TO KNOW!


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Jan 28, 2008)

Well...Mr. Poe as I recall married a first cousin.  You can´t get in too much trouble for googling that.  She was a good deal younger than he, and if memory serves me right she died of an illness while still quite young.  I didn´t bother to google or wiki this, just working off my soggy memory banks.

There is a rumour that floats around Boston that there might have been a grisly murder at a military post, but that is difficult to confirm or prove false.

Ah, the Divine Edgar...I´d give my last tablespoons of sugar for a book of his works down here....nevermore!


----------



## Truth-Teller (Jan 28, 2008)

Incest is the word your teacher was afraid to speak of.


----------



## Truth-Teller (Jan 28, 2008)

Why doesn't the quick reply work?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 29, 2008)

Showtime's "Masters of Horror" series did a show that had Poe as the main character.  It's a fictional show that normally has George Romero or John Carpenter or other guys like them direct little short horror movies, about an hour long.  This one is a fictional horror movie that just happens to have Poe as the main character.  Pretty cool concept.  They also go into some stuff about his life.  Worth watching if you like the guy. You can find the episode online if you look for it.  I just watched it last week on one of those tv-link type sites.

Truth Teller is probably right, incest, although with a cousin I don't know if that word necessarily applies and I don't know why you're teacher wouldn't tell it to you, or why should we have to google it.  I was in high school like seven or eight years ago and they taught us about his relationship with his niece or cousin or whatever it was.


----------



## Frabes (Jan 29, 2008)

Poe also expressed a fascination with death after seeing his mother's body as a child. Some people think he was a necrophiliac, but there's not really any evidence to support that. That certainly sounds like something your teacher would be worried about googling on a school computer.

I read somewhere that he may have died from rabies, too, which I thought was interesting. The common theory is that he drank himself to death, which I suppose is more romantic. But some doctor examined records from Poe's last few days in the hospital that seem to confirm the rabies thing.


----------



## BrizieBoomtastic (Jan 29, 2008)

I already rule out incest, because the whole class was guess for like.. 20 minutes, and of course, we guess incest, and she said no. Besides, where I'm from, incest is a VERY common thing.. THANK GOD I MOVED HERE, AND WAS NOT BORN HERE!!! -lol-

As for the 'necrophiliac' thing... It could be it.

I would LOVE to ask my teacher, but she is a bit spazzy and might freak. lol

Thanks.

If you have anything else though, tell me. Please. =]


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 29, 2008)

So I'm guessing Defuniak Springs is in North Florida?  I live in Georgia, but I have a lot of family in North Florida and Alabama...
Most people don't associate Florida with redneck, but in the northern part of the state, oh boy.

I think it should also be said how incredibly pathetic and sad it is that a teacher would deny an eager student knowledge.  To show enthusiasm about what you're learning is rare, and for a teacher to worry more about her job than imparting information on her students is absolutely ridiculous.  I fucking hate teachers.


----------



## Cervantes (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a major Poe fanatic, so I know a lot about him.

In his poetry, he wrote occasionally of a "motherly figure" and how he longed to be with this "personage." The fictional maiden Lenore is supposed to be this figure; Annabel Lee, also. Necrophiliac fits Poe, and he did _love _women - but, he longed for his mother, and I did my research: he never consummated his marriage with Virginia, his wife and first cousin. 

Also, he may have died from syphilis in his brain.

Look into his poetry; you'll see it.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 30, 2008)

Didn't he hold his poetry above all his other works?  I've somehow gotten the impression that he just wrote the horror to pay the bills, never really happy with the reputation it brought him.


----------



## TE4SE (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm I have the complete works of Poe on my puter. I will check it out?


----------



## BrizieBoomtastic (Feb 1, 2008)

Necrophiliac it is!

I asked her today and she was like... "Yeah. How'd you find out?" and so I told her. lol

She let me tell everyone else too.

And Malone.. DFS _is_ in northern Florida. Not that far from Alabama.


----------



## ATragicOffense (Feb 2, 2008)

I would think she would get in more trouble for giving you guys the idea to look up that stuff than actually saying that he could have been a necrophiliac.


----------

